# Liquid Leather!



## MigsTT (Jan 17, 2010)

Where do i find this stuff, apparently its amazing for my leather seats!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLIPTONE-LIQU...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item3ef4b487ee


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That's where I always get mine :wink:

How to use

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115681


----------



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

I orderd mine yesterday, i'm looking forward to seeing the results  .


----------



## pij (Jan 30, 2010)

Just ordered mine! :lol:


----------



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fingers crossed for the results then. I have a 2000 225, generaly the seats are in good to very good condition but the sides look a little tired so hopefully this helps.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Really excellent stuff and easy to use. Just remember to get the leather nice and warm and you cant go wrong. 
I didn't think my seats were to bad but it still pulled loads of dirt off them


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I used a product available here that is similar to LL. My seats turned out significantly better than I'd hoped for. Yours should to as many have had similar success with LL. here's a link to some of my before and after on my TT: a 2001 with 67kmiles.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/65479.phtml

cheers


----------



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

Your seats came up well, I hope the sides of mine do. I brought it from Liquid Leather direct on Thursday night so hopefully the wait for it to arrive is not to long. Only problem is where I park is in a residential car park so unsure of how to go about getting the seats warm?

Cheers


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

The LL is very impressive. I did my car last Nov. Here are my seats and review after using it. Made my silver leather look new again... viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158419

For the money it's brilliant...


----------

